# Vermont Sheep and Wool Festival in Tunbridge,Vt



## Elyse (Feb 1, 2011)

Is any KP'ers going to the festival on Saturday?I am thinking of going and thought if anyone was going perhaps we could try and meet up.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

How far to Tunbridge from White River????


----------



## Elyse (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure but roughly guessing perhaps 20..Go to their website and it will give you directions going up I 89


----------



## Elyse (Feb 1, 2011)

20 miles I would guess


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm not able to go but darn it, I wish I could. Hope a group of KPers can go and have a great time. Post a report of the events. Take pictures.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm down in Western mass. I would love to go.. I have marked the one at the Eastern states expo for nov 7. I have to look at a map to see how far away it its.


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

If I was back in VT, I would love to go! Seems good hearing from Vermonters! Moved down to Texas in June! Have fun in Tunbridge!


----------



## Elyse (Feb 1, 2011)

Where were you when you lived in Vermont?
I will give a report on the Festival over the weekend


----------



## vtlover1962 (Dec 29, 2014)

I wish I could go, we have our granddaughter this weekend.


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

Elyse, I lived in Rutland my whole life. My parents spent winters in Florida and I visited them every March in New Smyrna Beach.


----------



## Elyse (Feb 1, 2011)

My hubby and I lived in Rutland when we were first married in 1962.We go there once in awhile now to Hobby Lobby.
In the winter months we are near Lees burg Florida. 
I was raised in Woodstock Vermont


----------



## vtlover1962 (Dec 29, 2014)

You guys are close I am inVergennes.


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

It's nice communicating with Vermonters. All the Texans I meet are from all over the country. Very nice people here. I think of Vermont often, all my good friends up there and all the good times I had at my parents camp at Mallets Bay in Colchester!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> How far to Tunbridge from White River????


20 miles is about right. You get off 89 in Sharon and use Rte 14 to 110 (I think that's right) and the fairgrounds is right on the highway.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

ducatirose2 said:


> I'm down in Western mass. I would love to go.. I have marked the one at the Eastern states expo for nov 7. I have to look at a map to see how far away it its.


It's about 3 hours from Springfield, up I 91 to I 89. If you're further west and take Rte 7 up it will take you longer because Tunbridge is on the eastern side of Vermont.

I'm planning on going up on Sunday. I have guild meeting on Saturday.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

nurselayn said:


> It's nice communicating with Vermonters. All the Texans I meet are from all over the country. Very nice people here. I think of Vermont often, all my good friends up there and all the good times I had at my parents camp at Mallets Bay in Colchester!


Do you miss vt?


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

mousepotato said:


> 20 miles is about right. You get off 89 in Sharon and use Rte 14 to 110 (I think that's right) and the fairgrounds is right on the highway.


thanks, been through there but couldn't remember. and couldn't find my map book!!! takes me about 45 mins to get to WRJ so that wouldn't be too bad. Will really consider it.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> thanks, been through there but couldn't remember. and couldn't find my map book!!! takes me about 45 mins to get to WRJ so that wouldn't be too bad. Will really consider it.


Hmmm, you going to do the NH Wool Arts Tour next weekend?


----------



## Elyse (Feb 1, 2011)

My daughter and I will be headed out around 9 a.m. heading to the Sheep and Wool Festival.Will post pictures later of what I purchased. Going to be a cool breezy day but is going to be a fun mother/daughter day...


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Enjoy the day. Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## Elyse (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks.. will be fun spending the day with my daughter..She doesn't knit but I am sure she will find yarn so mom can make her something...


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Have fun Elyse, its a cold rainy day here. Hope the weather improves.


----------



## Elyse (Feb 1, 2011)

Good morning..Cool 42 here but blue skies. A bit breezy as hubby and I just got in from our 2 mile walk.I see on morning weather it is rainy in your area. Hope the sun will shine upon u soon


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm in NH, I'd love to go but busy this weekend. Would like to see photos!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Yesterday was lovely, but the only picture I took was so I could download a pattern from Ravelry for some of the yarn I bought. I was disappointed in the used equipment sale, there was only a Canadian Production Wheel when I got there, priced significantly higher than I wanted to pay, since I already have one. I bought two skeins of alpaca yarn, a skein of wool/silk (I think, have to go back and look) for a hat my DIL wants (hence the picture of the pattern from Ravelry--vendor had run out of them, and actually buying the yarn and pattern separately was cheaper than the kit), and a skein of cashmere silk laceweight. 

However, we did also run up to King Arthur Flour before we got there (I have now spent an official small fortune there in the last two weeks, husband should not complain about my yarn budget for a while now). DH bought me a yogurt maker that I've wanted for a couple of years now, and a spiral vegetable cutter. He finally remembered my birthday. I also found a lovely Swedish yarn swift, one of the small ones, for $10 at the flea market at the Antiques Mart in Quechee. Not a bad day all told. A little cool, but nice for walking around.


----------



## Elyse (Feb 1, 2011)

My daughter and I went to the festival. WE stopped on our way at a diner to meet with a friend I hadn't seen in over 20 years. While there we witnessed a very bad accident.A speeding car ran headon into a pickup truck with 2 young men in it. The driver of the car was pinned in the car and was moving around and later we heard he was taken to the hospital by ambulance. One of the young men was taken by helicopter to DHMC Medical center.
So it really shook my daughter and I up so consequently I forgot to take any pictures.at the festival. I did buy one skein of Alpaca sock yarn and that was it.And then we came home. I had my fill of driving. But the best part was my daughter and I spent the day together.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Everyone should know that Baker's Fabrics in Springfield Vt is in its final days. 75% off. This week is the end.


----------



## Elyse (Feb 1, 2011)

Have you been there?


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I have shopped there for years. She still had a lot of nice yarn when I went in last week. I'm so sorry she decided to close after 40 years. No one to take over.


----------



## Elyse (Feb 1, 2011)

I have been there many times before she decided to retire but I knit for a shop in Newport NH so usually had most of my yarn from there.I hope to be there tomorrow morning when she opens as I need a circular needle and hope she still has that size.It will be sad to not have a close by shop.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Elyse said:


> I have been there many times before she decided to retire but I knit for a shop in Newport NH so usually had most of my yarn from there.I hope to be there tomorrow morning when she opens as I need a circular needle and hope she still has that size.It will be sad to not have a close by shop.


Be sure to call ahead as her hours have changed.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Elyse said:


> I have been there many times before she decided to retire but I knit for a shop in Newport NH so usually had most of my yarn from there.I hope to be there tomorrow morning when she opens as I need a circular needle and hope she still has that size.It will be sad to not have a close by shop.


How far are you ladies from Six Loose Ladies? I've got that shop on my bucket list to visit one of these days.


----------



## Elyse (Feb 1, 2011)

I am probably 30 minutes from there. I haven't ever been there myself. Perhaps we could meet there??


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Elyse said:


> I am probably 30 minutes from there. I haven't ever been there myself. Perhaps we could meet there??


I'll let you know when I'm headed up that way again. I've been up to Vermont twice in the last two weeks. I'm currently trying to justify going to a bachelorette party that I'm not sure I want to attend, or to go to Rhinebeck.


----------



## Elyse (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok sounds good. I will be in Vermont until the first part of November then be gone for abit.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd be interested in meeting up, depending on day & time. I met someone from there at a Christmas bazaar a couple years ago. They seem like a fun bunch!



mousepotato said:


> How far are you ladies from Six Loose Ladies? I've got that shop on my bucket list to visit one of these days.


----------

